# did you find a physical cause for nightwaking?



## lovingkindness (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Mamas,

I'd like to hear stories of those who found a physical cause for frequent nightwaking.

What was the issue? How did you know? What did you do about it? Did it help?

Thank you! I'm asking because DD has always been a poor sleeper and I went on an allergy witch-hunt (total TED, etc.) with little to no improvement. I'm seriously considering reflux meds at this point but have reservations about it.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

I did not (once I nightweaned he STTN so by that time it was behavioral). But my friend's son was dx with silent reflux in his second year. The big sign for them was having to sit up after a feeding.


----------



## Anny (Apr 7, 2007)

Great question !
I have no answers for you as I have a 19 month old crappy sleeper, but this is something I have always wondered.....
WHY do these frequent wakers wake up ??? It's the billion dollar question isn't it?!
I hope you get loads of interesting responses and idea's, I'm glued to this thread.







:


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Physical causes, yes, multiple. I also chased the elimination diet ghost and it was a waste of time.

1. Teething pain, it takes months, not days or weeks, for my dd's teeth to come in. Her 2 year molars for instance, big purple blood blistery bruise on top for 2 full weeks before they finally came through the gums (just a tiny bit, anyway). This is after being swollen and red for the last 2 months, with her putting my fingers in her mouth and saying owie.







Even her dentist was concerned that her teeth were fused to the jawbone because they all come in so slowly.

2. Postpartum anxiety on my part that makes me hyperalert and wake at the slightest movement on my dd's part. I have just come to terms with this and I am seeking treatment.

3. Related to 2., I don't know how to say this without getting flamed, but my dd completely lacks any self-soothing ability because I was always right there sticking a boob in her mouth. I never would have let her CIO or anything, but I wish I would have encouraged her to use a paci or her thumb.


----------



## mexicali mami (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm still working out a nice room temperature....I think we both wake from being too hot or too cold. Also I think he may just be hungry. He doesn't eat much and it takes a lot of work to get him interested in food. I had a couple of great nights after a big bowl of mac n cheese...but it doesn't always work so it might just be a coincidence


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

My ds was hungry. He wasn't a big eater and since I WOH during the day, got most of his calories from nursing during the night.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Teething, hunger, and being too hot are common reasons my my LO's night waking. Also I see a lot of it when there is a big development in language or motor skills.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 woke up a lot, every 45 minutes usually until she was 3y old. Her night waking was caused by many things, she is a snacker so she really was hungry all the time, teething, and allergies were a piece of the puzzle. Years later she would be diagnosed with sensory issues along with other things so there is no telling where that fit in either.

DD2 is an entirely different child, she wakes up when she is either ill or teething. She is wired the complete opposite from DD1, and that was obvious even as a newborn.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

dd is a VERY poor sleeper. (waking every 20 minutes or so) and yesterday we saw a energy/nutritional healer who looked at her and scored her. We found out her amber necklace was causing problems. And that her adrenals are majorly over producing. She has to have 5 of these nutritional suppliments in her sock 2x a day. I KNEW something was wrong with her, I just had a feeling. But every mainstream doctor and even natural path just said suck it up or CIO. I'm so glad I went this route. I'll let you know if things get better once she gets her suppliments in the mail. In the meantime check out www.CRAhealth.org










Danielle


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Malva* 
My ds was hungry. He wasn't a big eater and since I WOH during the day, got most of his calories from nursing during the night.









:


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

No, not at all. She just outgrew nightwakings on her own around 22 months.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

No, I didn't... I know you wanted to hear from mamas who HAD, but other than teething, room temperature, being hungry, and just needing to be comforted back to sleep, I never found any reason for nightwaking. I went online when my ds was 7 mo to find answers and solutions for his frequent nightwaking, and all I found were other moms asking the same questions, and books and experts providing "solutions". Once I realized that A LOT of people experience it, it's normal, and stopped worrying about it, we all slept a lot better.


----------



## CalBearMama (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes, my DS woke up frequently because he had a full bladder. He would sleep a decent stretch to start the night (maybe 3-4 hours), then wake up because he needed to pee. I would then nurse him back to sleep (which always worked, but wasn't the primary reason for his waking), and then he would wake up again about an hour later because he STILL needed to pee. This would recur over and over for the rest of the night, or until he finally couldn't hold it any more and peed in his diaper. Unfortunately, this situation meant that not only were we experiencing frequent wakings, DS was also very restless in his sleep, so the sleep we were getting couldnt have been very high-quality.

When DS was about 10 months old, a friend suggested that I take off his diaper and give him an opportunity to pee at his first night waking. (This was my first introduction to EC - yay!) It had never occurred to me that he would be uncomfortable from needing to pee - of course I assumed that he would just go in his diaper and I would change him if necessary. Anyway, DS peed a ton in the toilet, quickly nursed back to sleep, and slept for another long stretch. I was an immediate EC convert, and I highly recommend it to anyone and everyone who will listen. If you're interested, check out www.diaperfreebaby.org, www.tribalbaby.org, or the EC sub-forum of the Diapering forum here at MDC.

To make nighttime pottying easier, I started keeping a big bowl next to our bed, and I would just hold him over it to pee during the night. Once I started that, DS would sometimes sleep right through the peeing and not even need to nurse to fall back asleep. On the other hand, he would sometimes want to nurse first, and I sometimes killed two birds with one stone by nursing him while I sat on the edge of the bathtub and he peed into the tub. As with everything baby-related, his nighttime EC needs changed over time, and I had to be flexible and attuned to make sure that I was doing what he really needed, as opposed to following a routine that no longer worked given his leaps in development.

Some children are able to go all night without peeing from a very early age (my friend's 2-month-old does this), while others require longer to develop that ability. Given that I have always needed to get up to pee during the night myself, I wasn't surprised that my son did too - in fact, I was more surprised when he started holding it all night when he was about 3 years old. He continued waking up once a night to nurse for a few months after that, and then he abruptly stopped doing that as well and has been STTN since he was about 3.5 years old.


----------



## lovingkindness (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your helpful responses. I do realize that nightwaking is normal, etc., but she awakes in such apparent discomfort that I'm afraid that I may have been ignoring something important all this time.

We're going to a pediatric gastroenterologist tomorrow for an opinion.


----------



## rebelmama (Dec 23, 2007)

My son wakes up maybe 3-4 times a night to nurse but is also very restless at other times of the night. At first I would wake up to the restless sounds and try to pop a boob in his mouth only to realize he was still sleeping. I am intrigued by the idea that he just might have to go to the bathroom so will try working on him with this tonight. It has always felt to me that there must be something disturbing him but I haven't been able to figure it out. Makes sense...


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingkindness* 
Thank you all for your helpful responses. I do realize that nightwaking is normal, etc., but she awakes in such apparent discomfort that I'm afraid that I may have been ignoring something important all this time.

We're going to a pediatric gastroenterologist tomorrow for an opinion.

have you tried chiropractic? *every time* DD has started having bad nightwaking (frequent, coupled with crying and obvious discomfort) that was NOT teething, chiro has helped.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

I just posted about this in my own little thread, but my DD only wakes up when I'm not sleeping with her. When we're sleeping together in bed she STTN. On the rare occassion she's woken up crying, refusing to go back to sleep when co-sleeping and I usually figure it's teething pain, but once it was a poopy diaper! She never had BMs during the night so it just didn't occur to me to check and we had this horrible night--I even gave her Tylenol thinking it was teething pain--before I decided to check her diaper. Duh!


----------



## alablack (May 23, 2005)

I haven't read any of the other posts, but my 15 mo old (my second little boy) was EXTREMELY gassy! I breastfed and supplemented some since my supply was very low and I watched what I ate and couldn't pinpoint where his gassiness came from!
I hardley if ever post here, but I know how frustrating it is to hear about "how great my 6 wk old sleeps through the night" while your 10 month old is up at least 5 times during the night!
My son was in bed with us since I mainly BF and had to supplement on occasion and I would see him wake up and squirm, then release gas and go back to sleep in my arms. I was confinced it was his gas that was preventing him from sleeping through the night so I went to work trying to find ways to ease his discomfort. I changed my diet, took him to the chiropractor, gave him gas drops, gave him a supplement from the health food store that would help in the development of his digestive tract w/ pro-biotics( like those found in yogurt). We weaned at about 11 months and switched to whole milk and something in this routine worked because he started sleeping in his bed from 8:30 to 8:30 w/out a peep!! I've noticed too, that he isn't gassy at all!
My almost 3 year old was the same way. He would wake about 4 times at night until he was a year, then all of a sudden after I weaned him and started putting him in his own bed, he slept 12 hrs without a problem and still does today.
I think next time if we have another infant I will supplement w/ a different formula if I have to. I used Infamil w/ Lipil faithfully w/ both, so maybe that is what caused their discomfort.
Hopefully, you can narrow down the cause. For us I truely believed it was gassiness and I hope you will get a restfull night soon!!
AB


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

For my DD it was usually gassy tummy, hunger/thirst, or being too hot or too cold. As she has gotten older the gassy tummy doesn't bother her so much and she can get herself back to sleep after a drink of water if she is thirsty. The other things she wakes me for help with.


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

I believe that my daughter's food intolerances contributed to her nightwaking. We got her tested from enterolabs.com, and found she had a genetic gluten intolerance, and was sensitive to dairy.

I don't believe it was the only factor, but that it played a part.

We got her tested because many people in our family were testing positive.


----------



## Astromom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingkindness* 
I'd like to hear stories of those who found a physical cause for frequent nightwaking.

What was the issue? How did you know? What did you do about it? Did it help?


Several issues for us. BTW my DS is 18 months and it has taken us a long time to figure things out.
#1. Reflux. How did we know? Strange breathing/ grunty/ wheezing/ chest retractions/ etc - turns out he was refluxing and aspirating. What did we do? Put him to sleep on his tummy. (ETA we also never put him on his back any other part of the day either!) Did it help? Yes, it completely controlled the reflux issues and partially helped with sleep.
#2. Cat allergy. How did we know? Stuffy, runny nose, itchy eyes. What did we do? No cats in the room he sleeps in, expensive vacuum cleaner, air filters. Did it help? Yes, partially improved his sleep.
#3. Food allergies. How did we know? Red allergy ring, diarrhea, green mucousy stools (when he was reacting via breastmilk only) and vomiting when we introduced solids. Diary is a huge problem for him. Also gets hives when he eats fruit or egg and had a case where he was unconscious after eating corn and he is also apparently anaphylactic to sunflower. What did we do? I went on a TED to determine the long list of foods he is sensitive to. Did it help? Immensely helped his sleep. This was the major breakthrough for us.

Other things that have helped...
*He is in his own room now in a toddler bed and I sleep on the floor right next to him. When I wake up, I don't wake him up. I think I used to wake him up when he was right beside me.
*If he does wake up but he's not all the way up, I can sometimes pat his back and he will fall back asleep before he wakes up all the way.
*I just found this correlation and I don't know what it means: If I drink a crazy huge amount of water, he seems to sleep better that night.

Even so, he still wakes up 3 times at least per night to nurse. But I can totally deal with this. This is heaven compared to where we've come from (waking every 30 minutes, staying up for hours, unconsolable, refusing to nap etc.)

Good luck and I hope you can find some answers.


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Yes, gas and reflux. We finally went to a ped. gastro 2 weeks ago because we couldn't get anywhere on our own with the TED. He suggested prevacid to keep the reflux at bay, which ds has been on for almost 2 weeks. I'm not thrilled about it and want him off it asap as his reflux is related to a food reaction and not constant (and it only seems to bother him on his bad nights).

Our family and friends think we've been crazy attributing his poor sleeping and frequent waking to gas/food issues but the GI completely affirmed our instincts. He ordered a blood test to screen for allergies as a strating point. Now it's just a matter of tracking down exactly what the problem foods are (so much easier said than done)!

I've been keeping an extremely detailed food journal but there's some stuff we just can't figure out. Some nights have been drastically better since we started prevacid, but there's still been bad nights too (gassy, maybe teething too)

How did your appointment go with the GI?


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't know if you consider this a *physical* cause, but my dd2 woke frequently due to dh and me! I finally, as a last resort, moved her into the hallway outside our bedroom at 15 mo and she immediately started STTN. Just a kid who did better with her own space, I guess. Good luck and I hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebelmama* 
My son wakes up maybe 3-4 times a night to nurse but is also very restless at other times of the night. At first I would wake up to the restless sounds and try to pop a boob in his mouth only to realize he was still sleeping. I am intrigued by the idea that he just might have to go to the bathroom so will try working on him with this tonight. It has always felt to me that there must be something disturbing him but I haven't been able to figure it out. Makes sense...

I discovered this with my 3rd. As soon as I took to the idea of EC I realized that if she was waking, and wasnt hungry, she had to pee. Once I figured this out, of course the more she nursed, the more she woke, I started taking her potty (I think she was about 8 or 9 months in the begining) and all was solved


----------



## Nanethiel (May 21, 2008)

gwynthfair, I tried finding more information on enterolabs, but the URL "enterolabs.com" comes up with something completely different. Could you please point me in the right direction? Thanks so much!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nanethiel* 
gwynthfair, I tried finding more information on enterolabs, but the URL "enterolabs.com" comes up with something completely different. Could you please point me in the right direction? Thanks so much!

It's "Enterolab" -- no "s."


----------



## Nanethiel (May 21, 2008)

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mama* 
It's "Enterolab" -- no "s."


----------



## mrsfrazier (Nov 3, 2007)

Peeing was also a cause of nightwaking for our baby (now 14 months). I started EC'ing two months ago and that cut the nightwakings drastically. Peeing right before bed helped him sleep longer for that initial stretch before DH and I got to bed (he was waking up 4 times or more from 8-11).

We saw a naturopath soon after who gave us pulsatilla, which we give right before bed. DS now sleeps really well, he only wakes up once. The ulsatilla was a mazing, even our babysitters commented on how much more easily he fell asleep and stayed asleep.


----------



## lovingkindness (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
have you tried chiropractic? *every time* DD has started having bad nightwaking (frequent, coupled with crying and obvious discomfort) that was NOT teething, chiro has helped.

We haven't, but I am open to it. Not-so-crunchy DP is afraid of it because he had a bad experience. We did try craniosacral, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwynthfair* 
I believe that my daughter's food intolerances contributed to her nightwaking. We got her tested from enterolabs.com, and found she had a genetic gluten intolerance, and was sensitive to dairy.

I definitely think food plays a role in our issues, but I cannot figure out what it is. I've considered several kinds of tests but can't make a decision about which and am concerned about validity as well as financial feasibility. Did your insurance help? How much did you end up paying? Enterolab is appealing to me because of the stool sample instead of a blood draw.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astromom* 
#3. Food allergies. How did we know? Red allergy ring, diarrhea, green mucousy stools (when he was reacting via breastmilk only) and vomiting when we introduced solids. Diary is a huge problem for him. Also gets hives when he eats fruit or egg and had a case where he was unconscious after eating corn and he is also apparently anaphylactic to sunflower. What did we do? I went on a TED to determine the long list of foods he is sensitive to. Did it help? Immensely helped his sleep. This was the major breakthrough for us.

I remember you very well from when I was lurking in allergies several months ago. I was impressed by your scientific style and how specific you were when you figured out how long things took to produce a reaction, etc. I couldn't figure out anything by myself because even after a very extreme TED we could not reach baseline.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bstandlee* 
Yes, gas and reflux. We finally went to a ped. gastro 2 weeks ago because we couldn't get anywhere on our own with the TED. He suggested prevacid to keep the reflux at bay, which ds has been on for almost 2 weeks. I'm not thrilled about it and want him off it asap as his reflux is related to a food reaction and not constant (and it only seems to bother him on his bad nights).

Our family and friends think we've been crazy attributing his poor sleeping and frequent waking to gas/food issues but the GI completely affirmed our instincts. He ordered a blood test to screen for allergies as a strating point. Now it's just a matter of tracking down exactly what the problem foods are (so much easier said than done)!

I've been keeping an extremely detailed food journal but there's some stuff we just can't figure out. Some nights have been drastically better since we started prevacid, but there's still been bad nights too (gassy, maybe teething too)

How did your appointment go with the GI?

Your situation sounds very similar to ours. Reflux and painful gas are the two main issues. We had already been to the pediatric gastro twice before and done bloodwork and skin allergy tests. Skin and bloodtest produced different allergy results which haven't been very useful. They can be inaccurate (especially with little ones) and measure an IgE response, and I'm pretty sure DD is having an IgG reaction.

Thanks for asking about our appointment - it went as expected. I actually wanted the prevacid to at least give her some relief while we look for the cause of all this. I've been trying by myself "naturally" for 8 months now and she has been suffering. Nights one and two of prevacid were horrible, so hopefully it will kick in after a while. Dr. was also concerned about elevated liver enzymes in her bloodwork and wants to re-test it. Also the first time we had the blood work done they "forgot" to run the celiac blood test so if we go they'll do that again. I reallllly don't want to do that bc the first doctor we saw said the liver enzymes are probably no big deal. I might, though. I have to think about it. So anyway he gave us the prevacid and said call in two weeks if it's not working. He also said if we can't keep this under control with medication he wants to do an endoscopy. Terrifying, and of course I don't want to do that unless necessary.

How does your LO eat? DD eats very little but I thought it was just a normal nursing toddler thing. I'm starting to wonder if it might be painful for her?

The doctor also said, "You know, you can stop breastfeeding if you want to. There's no benefit after a year."

Really? Thanks for your permission! ugh. I just bit my tongue. I didn't want to go there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
I don't know if you consider this a *physical* cause, but my dd2 woke frequently due to dh and me! I finally, as a last resort, moved her into the hallway outside our bedroom at 15 mo and she immediately started STTN. Just a kid who did better with her own space, I guess. Good luck and I hope you find some answers soon.

We have tried this and it actually seems to be worse when no one is with her. For now I've been sleeping on a mattress on the floor with her in theh guest bedroom so DP can sleep.

Again, I am so grateful for all of your responses. It's nice to have your support.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalBearMama* 
Yes, my DS woke up frequently because he had a full bladder. He would sleep a decent stretch to start the night (maybe 3-4 hours), then wake up because he needed to pee. I would then nurse him back to sleep (which always worked, but wasn't the primary reason for his waking), and then he would wake up again about an hour later because he STILL needed to pee. This would recur over and over for the rest of the night, or until he finally couldn't hold it any more and peed in his diaper. Unfortunately, this situation meant that not only were we experiencing frequent wakings, DS was also very restless in his sleep, so the sleep we were getting couldnt have been very high-quality.










: to this and the rest of CalBearMama's post. Even if you don't EC You could try this to see if it helps. If when your lo squirms to wake for the first time in the night and you check their nappy you might find it dry. Dry or not, try offering a pee by holding them with their back to your belly and a hand under each thigh so the babe is in a squatting position and say 'sssssssss'.

Even very mainstream friends of mine have tried cueing their babes when they wake in the night and have said that their lo has relaxed and gone back to sleep easily.

Food sensitivities can also manifest themselves in uncontrolled or very frequent peeing which can affect night time waking. Grapes affected my dd and caused very frequent peeing which disrupted her sleep and caused a lot of 'misses' during the day until I worked out what was causing a problem.


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingkindness* 
Your situation sounds very similar to ours. Reflux and painful gas are the two main issues. We had already been to the pediatric gastro twice before and done bloodwork and skin allergy tests. Skin and bloodtest produced different allergy results which haven't been very useful. They can be inaccurate (especially with little ones) and measure an IgE response, and I'm pretty sure DD is having an IgG reaction.

Thanks for asking about our appointment - it went as expected. I actually wanted the prevacid to at least give her some relief while we look for the cause of all this. I've been trying by myself "naturally" for 8 months now and she has been suffering. Nights one and two of prevacid were horrible, so hopefully it will kick in after a while. Dr. was also concerned about elevated liver enzymes in her bloodwork and wants to re-test it. Also the first time we had the blood work done they "forgot" to run the celiac blood test so if we go they'll do that again. I reallllly don't want to do that bc the first doctor we saw said the liver enzymes are probably no big deal. I might, though. I have to think about it. So anyway he gave us the prevacid and said call in two weeks if it's not working. He also said if we can't keep this under control with medication he wants to do an endoscopy. Terrifying, and of course I don't want to do that unless necessary.

How does your LO eat? DD eats very little but I thought it was just a normal nursing toddler thing. I'm starting to wonder if it might be painful for her?

The doctor also said, "You know, you can stop breastfeeding if you want to. There's no benefit after a year."

Really? Thanks for your permission! ugh. I just bit my tongue. I didn't want to go there.

His eating really varies. Some days he eats a ton, and other days (like yesterday) he hardly eats anything. Sometimes I feel like I'm starving him because other kids he's with eat constantly it seems like: crackers, cookies, bagels, chips, etc. but then I realize they're all just empty calories and DS wouldn't be any better off eating that junk anyway!

But I've noticed that after he's had a bad night he usually eats less and wants to nurse a lot more the next day (which is a catch 22 because if there's something in my milk he's reacting to he's just getting more of it). And I've also realized that once he's had a bad night, it's usually _at least_ 3 more bad nights before things start getting better.

Well, we're still waiting for the blood tests and stool sample results. Who knows what they'll show?! I'm not sure if prevacid takes a while to build up in the system or if it works immediately. I would like something we could give as needed when he reacts instead of having to give it to him 2x a day every single day, but like you, we're hoping to control his symptoms until we can narrow down the problem(s). I'd be scared of an endoscopy too! Have you tried a naturopath? That's going to be our next step if the blood work doesn't show anything.


----------



## Astromom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingkindness* 
I remember you very well from when I was lurking in allergies several months ago. I was impressed by your scientific style and how specific you were when you figured out how long things took to produce a reaction, etc. I couldn't figure out anything by myself because even after a very extreme TED we could not reach baseline.

oh thank you for saying so.







I wasn't scientific enough though! It took us 5 full months to get to baseline because I was missing a couple sources of corn that I didn't realize. Even supplements that are labelled "corn-free" are usually _derived_ from corn! (And corn is a biggie for him.) Also it turned out that he couldn't tolerate rice, the TED staple!!!! Argh!! Also, it turned out his night issues didn't correlate very well with the food issues (I mean, in general they did - but it wasn't as simple of an equation as I was trying to fit.) I'm not trying to say that you didn't give the TED long enough... the reason I knew we _had_ to be on the right track because he had good nights every now and then when he _never_ had them before. And his other symptoms improved too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingkindness* 
How does your LO eat? DD eats very little but I thought it was just a normal nursing toddler thing. I'm starting to wonder if it might be painful for her?

I know you were asking someone else, but I wanted to jump in and say my DS ate next to nothing until we got most of the food issues worked out! Now he eats a lot and it's great. He was like 14-15 months old before he ate more than like a teaspoon worth of food!

I also wanted to add something about my DS's reflux. (I edited my post above too.) I didn't _just_ put him on his tummy to sleep; I _never_ put him on his back ever (unless it was to take a quick picture (this was before he was able to sit up)) -- even his diaper changing table was at an angle. I'm not saying that is all you would have had to do, I'm only adding this because I realized that the way I put it originally made it sound like it was no big deal at all and this quick easy fix. Having said that, I know we were really fortunate to be able to address that as naturally as we were, and I know that isn't enough for some kiddoes. I also tend to think that all I did was mask it though -- if I had addressed his food allergies early on, it probably would have fixed the cause of the reflux instead of controlling it with position. (Again, I'm not trying to say this is what is happening in your case -- I wanted to throw it out there in case there are others reading this who have situations closer to mine.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingkindness* 
The doctor also said, "You know, you can stop breastfeeding if you want to. There's no benefit after a year."

Really? Thanks for your permission! ugh. I just bit my tongue. I didn't want to go there.










I'm glad you know better.

I wanted to add that our ND has been really helpful in trying to figure this all out with us.








Good luck. You will figure it out!


----------



## Astromom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 

Food sensitivities can also manifest themselves in uncontrolled or very frequent peeing which can affect night time waking.

Heh, ok, here I go with the food allergies again but I wanted to say that this probably part of the issue here too. When DS is not reacting to any food, he will stay dry the entire night.


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astromom* 
Heh, ok, here I go with the food allergies again but I wanted to say that this probably part of the issue here too. When DS is not reacting to any food, he will stay dry the entire night.

That's interesting because I have noticed on DS's extra bad nights his diaper is really really heavy (read: super soaked) in the morning. I'll have to start noticing if there's a correlation there.


----------



## steelymaam (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfrazier* 

We saw a naturopath soon after who gave us pulsatilla, which we give right before bed. DS now sleeps really well, he only wakes up once. The ulsatilla was a mazing, even our babysitters commented on how much more easily he fell asleep and stayed asleep.

How much pulsatilla do you give?


----------

